# tiny power



## sftyvlv (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year:
You folks are awesome! If I had the time I'd try and bleed all the info I could of your knowledge and experience.
Has anybody ever built a tiny power 103 or 104 engine and on a scale of skill, what level should I have to take on this project?
I've read you can machine these particular kits on a 6" lathe and drill press (except for the base).
I'm glad to see such interest in this hobby and that I'm far from being alone. My wife thinks I'm "half cracked" and that this is for old men. My buddys just don't get it.
Hey, who cares this hobby has endless potential.
Thanks
Sftyvlv


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

sftyvlv  said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see such interest in this hobby and that I'm far from being alone. My wife thinks I'm "half cracked" and that this is for old men. My buddys just don't get it.



No motor-heads among your buddies, eh? Just for old men? Bah, I've been interested in engines (and anything else that goes "Zoom!, Bang!, or Woosh!" ) since I was a little kid. ;D


----------



## sftyvlv (Dec 19, 2009)

Vernon:
Me too. My g/grandfather was a locomotive hostler, my dad model railroads (not live steam) and when I was introduced to steam locomotives as a kid I just went nuts, got into drag racing but that came and went. As long as its powered by a boiler I'm all over it.
I get a steam fix everyday at work (4000mw coal fired power station).
Sftyvlv


----------



## ileed (Dec 20, 2009)

I have done several of their engines, including the 104. The 103 is a double 104 with a single fly wheel. The 104 is very straight forward, not a lot of complication. I don't know if you are going to machine the cylinder on a drill press. Anything is possible, but that does not mean everything is the neatest. The 109 is a brother. Give it a go.


----------



## steamer (Dec 20, 2009)

sftyvlv  said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, Happy New Year:
> You folks are awesome! If I had the time I'd try and bleed all the info I could of your knowledge and experience.
> Has anybody ever built a tiny power 103 or 104 engine and on a scale of skill, what level should I have to take on this project?
> I've read you can machine these particular kits on a 6" lathe and drill press (except for the base).
> ...



Its a great hobby with lots of room for creativity. Have fun with it.


Dave


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 20, 2009)

There are so many facets of this hobby,you can never get bored,I started watching my brother making steam models when I was 10,I am now 72 and still as ethusiastic as ever,wait till you get handy with the tools,your wife will change her mind when you repair things for her.as for your mates,what ever hobby it is it's better than no hobby. ;D
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2009)

The 104 looks like a nice starter engine






There are many perspectives on what is a beginner engine. The manufacturers will tell you this engine or that one is good for the newby. They have to say that about some of there engine they want to sell to the newby. The first engine I started to build was a PMR vertical Oscillator IIRC a 2B. This is one of PMRs kid project beginner engines. I was machining it in my spare time at work while on Active duty for 9-11 a master sergeant " machinist" declared " I could never build something like that!"(He was only a machinist on paper!!)
I worked with a couple of guys at another machine shop . These guys were pros and worked on some expensive and precision stuff. They couldn't see machining engines as a hobby. The one guy spend his money on street drugs the other on lottery tickets, they both preferred time in front of a TV to machining at home. 
Get used to the what does it do questions, and what is it for. 

I usually recommend this one

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/mccaberunner.htm




or this one to start on 





http://littlemachineshop.com/Projects/OscillatingEngine.php

The advantage to a kit is they provide all the metal you do not have to go hunting. 
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Sftyvlv,
I think the 104 was my 3rd or 4th engine, and the second from castings. I suppose it could be done on a 6" lathe and drill press but not sure I would want to try it that way. It is an excellent runner though. I agree with Tin on beginning with a bar stock engine and workingi up to larger or more complex engines. Still for one from castings, this is a forgiving design. PR Research also offers a nice collection of casting kits though somewhat smaller in size when you want to take that step.

Welcome to the forum by the way

Bill


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Sf', I have to agree with what has already been said regarding a 'first' engine build. Although the 104 from Tiny Power is a wonderful and relatively easy one to build it is *not* what I would consider a beginner's engine, at least not one to be taken on without supervision at least. There are many engines to choose from and selecting one that is best suited for you and the tooling that you have available to you can be challenging. Most folks would say that building one such as that "wobbler" engine from LMS (Little Machine Shop) is the way to go but I have never truly been a fan of that type of engine as real steam engine's cylinders don't move and much prefer something that actually looks and works like a conventional engine. Here in the download section you will find a couple of these engines, The E-Z engine and The Pug for example. If you performed a Google search for Elmer's engines and found the "John-Tom" site, it lists many wobbler engines of various configurations that are also an excellent starting point. Opinions vary but do yourself a favor and save yourself a lot of grief by starting out simple and working up to more complicated as your comfort level increases and your skill level improves. Best of luck and take pictures of your adventures as you progress and post them up here to keep us updated.


Best regards
BC1
Jim


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Some of those kits come with instructions which can be handy if you're just starting out. In some cases they're insufficient or inaccurate but this forum can be a great help.

Some of those kits also come with a packing list of materials...that was real handy for me since I usually found myself re-doing one or more parts. I took the packing list and ordered some more metal (replacing any 1018 with 12L14).

Also, while the kit comes with the metal you need...it's usually just enough. I found it difficult to hold some pieces while working it. Again, buying some more usually solved that problem. A plus to buying more is you have more for future projects.

Bottom line...the kit is somewhat expensive compared to getting the plans on-line and buying metal separately...but was a good start for me.


----------



## sftyvlv (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas:
Thanks for all the valuable replies. After thinking about it a bit, I've decided on the tiny power "Little Kathy".
I see Groomengineering is working on this project and I'll be watching his progress and learning.
It's difficult to get out to the garage after work and fathering 3 children when I get home.
I'd like to say I'm in awe at the talent on this forum and am privileged to be a part of it.
Sftyvlv


----------

